# Presario 2500 CPU upgrade



## cr0bar (May 17, 2008)

I am in possession of a used Compaq Presario 2500 with a P4 2.8GHz processor which is 478-pin. I'm looking to get a P4-M CPU but I hereby admit to not knowing an awful lot relating to such subjects. Would a P4-M processor generate less heat, use less power and give higher performance?

I will be purchasing a new laptop in some months and I am looking to upgrade this some as a placeholder in the meantime.

I am not too interested in a P4 processor of the same type of a higher clockspeed as these three fans have enough with which to deal with the existing CPU's heat output.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hmm, pretty interesting on what you want to do. although i have not tried it yet, i doubt if it would work. some things to consider that i think is important... the number of pins, the socket type and of course if the motherboard supports it (as i said i have not tried it and this is just my two cents).


----------



## cr0bar (May 17, 2008)

I will need to check what the motherboard will support first of all. The P4 and P4-M chips are both 478-pin so physical size wouldn't be a problem.

Besides, if it doesn't work they're only going for about $15-20. I can always resell it on ebay.


----------



## Speeder.dk (Jun 23, 2008)

Funny you mention it... Was just about to post the same topic  ... Dunno, if you have dissassembled your Presario 2500, but on the socket it reads something like "uFCPGA"... And looking into the service manual reveals that you can buy this model with a Celeron and a Pentium4-M cpu... So I believe it is possible ... 

Anyways, I'm about to buy a PentiumM Banias (the first pentiumM at 1.5ghz) and will try that out in my Presario  ... 

ps. does your fans also run almost at anytime?

/Speeder


----------



## Skipper05 (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't even bother trying it, buddy. I tried it before and it doesn't work, P4-M's which work in the 2100 presario laptops aren't recognized by 2500 presario's. You can use mobile Pentium 4's, which isn't the same as a pentium 4 mobile.


----------



## eye_ON_me (Oct 13, 2008)

hi ....
i have a compaq presario 2500 laptop ... with intel P4 M 2.66 GHz clookspeed ,,, 512 K (266 -speed of RAM) . bilt in ATI 950, AGP 128 VGA card .
after 6 years of over use it , loading and formating , my CPU came slow ... i change the HDD form 40GB to 80GB IDE HDD for sure . but it`s stil slow , i change my RAM from 512 k ( 266 bus speed ) TO - 1GB (333 bus speed) ... it`s working fine but i don`t like it ... i change the CPU i put intel P4 R 2.4GHz after that i cange the CPU agian but this Time with intel P4 R 2.8GHz of clookspeed it`s workinh fine but sometimes it`s heating and the fan alwayes not stop and the sound of the three fans it`s very Nuisance but it`s working fine ... afte that i will put intel P4 R 3.06GHz . and am sure it`s working fine but Be careful the cpu must have 512 k of memory cash not 1M it`s not suaporting with the matherboard and the bus speed of the CPU must be 533 not 400 or 600 or 800 ! it`s not working to ... by the way ... the CPU of any P4 disktop PC can working with any P4 laptop but u must be sure of the speed supoorting .


----------

